#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ρωτούμε - Απαντούν : Μεταλλικές Κατασκευές

## Xάρης

Σ' αυτό το θέμα θέτουμε ερωτήματα σχετικά με τις *μεταλλικές κατασκευές* και ο συνάδελφος κος *Κάλφας Χρίστος*, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, επίκουρος καθηγητής στο τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του Δημοκρίτειου Πανεπιστημίου Θράκης, θα μας απαντήσει εντός του πρώτου πενθημέρου του αμέσως επόμενου μήνα.

Ευχαριστούμε τον *brutagon* χάρη στην πρωτοβουλία του οποίου επιτεύχθηκε η εν λόγω συνεργασία.

----------


## Evan

Μπράβο brutagon

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως πρακτικά θα μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε πότε μια τεγίδα αποτελεί δέσμευση στο ζύγωμα για πλαγιοστρεπτικό ή και στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό, ώστε να υπολογίζουμε το μήκος λυγισμού του.

----------


## brutagon

Τίποτε παιδιά, τον καθηγητή να ευχαριστήσουμε που δέχτηκε να βοηθήσει....
Θα συλλέγω εγώ τις ερωτήσεις και θα μεταφέρω τις απαντήσεις του και τις απόψεις του όπως ακριβώς είναι για λογαριασμό του

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο brutagon ο κ. Κάλφας δεν θα μπορεί να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του στα μέλη του φόρουμ απαντώντας στις ερωτήσεις μας.

----------

